# اسهل طريقه لعمل زيوت الشعر الطبيعيه



## م محمود الاصلي (20 يونيو 2015)

اسهل طريقه لعمل زيوت الشعر الطبيعيه 
:75::20::56:*
المشروع ده مربح جدا ومافيش اسهل منو

الزيت عباره عن زيوت طبيعيه احنا كلنا عارفين بتتباع فين فيه مننا بيجبها من العطارين 

كل المواد هانشتريها من منطقة الازهر (الغوريه)اللى يعرفها او عطار موثوق منو
لان ساعات كتير الزيوت بتكون مغشوووووشه



انا هابتدى اقول المكونات الرئيسيه للزيوت
طبعا
زيت الزيتون
زيت الزيتون (الافضل اننا نجيب زيت الزيتون بتاع الاكل او فى المركز القومى للبحوث فيه هناك زيت زيتون بكر اول عصره على البارد الكيلو بــ 40 جنيه 

زيت السمسم 
الارخص والاضمن علشان الغش نشترى كميه السمسم اللى عاوزينها ونروح على معصره السمسم لو فى الغوريه هاتلاقو هناك وخدو بالكم بردو علشان ممكن يبدل الزيت بزيت تانى 

زيت لوز
الافضل نشترى صفيحه كيلو زيت لوز اسبانى متبرررشمه بحوالى 35جنيه

لانولين
من محل الكيماويات

الماده الحافظه
bht او bha نضع ملعقه صغيره دى من محل الكيماويات
او زيت الزعتر
يستخدم كماده حافظه لكن بعدد نقط اقل لان رائحته نفاذه


هناخد تركيبه بسيطه نجرب الاول
100 جرام زيت زيتون
50 جرام زيت خروع
4 جرام زيت لوز
8 جرام لانولين
2 جرام عطر

الطريقه 
ودى الطريقه اللى هاتكون متبعه مع اى تركيبه للزيوت
نجيب حله لا الومينيوم او معدن يفضل استالس
على نار هادئه
نحط زيت الزيتون مع التقليب بملعقه خشب او ازاز وبعدين نضيف زيت الخروع مع التقليب المستمر
وبعدين باقى الزيوت والعطر


ممكن نعمل خلطه من الزيوت كلها 
زيت زيتون
زيت صبار
زيت جرجير
زيت جوز هند
الزيت الاحمر
زيت خروع
زيت خس
الزيت الهندى
كل الزيوت دى بنسب متساويه وبنفس طريقه التحضير اللى فوق

فى حاله عمل مشروع
ممكن نحط زيت برافين بنسبه 25% زيت البرافين 
كل الحاجات دى نقدر نجيبها من الازهر وشارع الجيش فى العتبه

طبعا الازايز 
لو هانعمل المشروع لازم نحط الزيت فى ازايز مميزه لينا فيه فى العتبه شارع اسمه الجامع الاحمر
هناك مكان مخصوص لبيع الزيوت العطريه وازايز الروائح وكمان الازايز البلاستيك

طبعاً أنا ناقل هذا الموضوع*


----------



## zelsehely (15 أبريل 2018)

موضوعك ممتاز شكرا علي الافاده


----------

